

Ask HN : mobile app that would be great for programmers - everydayvalue

I'm a programmer and I constantly find myself using a small collection of the same keyboard shortcuts all the time, I would really like a mobile app which when the mobile is plugged into the pc would then provide me with a few buttons on the mobile which i could then program with multi keyboard presses, eg, i press a single touch button on the mobile and it presses cntr+tab for switching windows etc<p>Anyone want to take up the challenge, I'd be happy to spend up to £5 on something like this and I imagine quite a few other programmers would as well
======
ritratt
You want to use the phone as an extended keyboard full of macros. Neat.
However, we all usually do not use lots of keys on the main keyboard like
F1-F12,Scroll Lock, Pause|Break etc. So why not convert these keys into your
macros? There are a bunch of programs out there that do this. I myself created
one such program at my work which, when detects a PRINTSCREEN press, takes the
screenshot and saves it in a specified directory in a specified format!

Let me know if you need that! As far as your offer of doing the same on a
cellphone, i am afraid I am ill-equipped to be able to do that.

------
willvarfar
The mobile app I want to see is one that:

using the camera, from a photo, does OCR and searches for same / similar code
on-line

OCR is a hard problem, but its fairly constrained when we use fixed-width
fonts in IDEs etc generally; this is finally within the realms of solvable on
modern smartphones

------
callmeed
Check out Keymote app. It does a lot of what you want (over wifi).

